# VBScript runtime (0x800A01A8) Object required: 'Application(...)'



## shahzadafzal (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi! to all members!!!!!!!!

i hope u are fine.......

i m new to this forum and m here because i m in trouble plzzzz plzzzzzz help me if possible.........

i have and "Classic ASP" web application it was running very fine but automatically now its saying error like this 

[highlight]Error Type:
Microsoft VBScript runtime (0x800A01A8)
Object required: 'Application(...)'
/Warranty/EzFwIncludes/General/incCommonVariables.asp, line 19


Browser Type:
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1) ; .NET CLR 2.0.50727) 

Page:
GET /Warranty/Default.asp[/highlight]
:normal:
after long hours of frustration now i m totally exhausted because of this error............

plzzzzzzzzzzz plzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me if any have solution....

i have tried it on google and i gone through first 50 searches but still i m unable to solve this **** :4-dontkno problem........ plzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shahzadafzal (Jul 9, 2008)

this is part of that code........ starting from line#19 which is causing problem


```
'Initialise the common variables.
19 Set goWebPages                          = Application("WebPages")
20 Set goWebImages                         = Application("WebImages")
21 Set goWebMultimedia                     = Application("WebMultimedia")
22 Set goWebTranslations                   = nothing
```
and "WebPages" and "WebImages" type of objects are defined in global asa like this


```
Sub CommonApplications_OnStart()
    Set Application("WebPages")         = LookUpTableLoad(SS_DICPAGESPATH,0)
    Set Application("WebImages")        = LookUpTableLoad(SS_DICIMAGESPATH,0)
    Set Application("WebMultimedia")    = LookUpTableLoad(SS_DICMULTIMEDIAPATH,0)
    Set Application("WebClasses")	    = LookUpTableLoad(SS_DICCLASSESPATH,0)
End Sub
```
"DICPAGESPATH" and these variables are defined properly which are com+ components........

actually dear it was running fine nothing changed on application side i think this somthing wrong with IIS........


----------



## shahzadafzal (Jul 9, 2008)

yes yes yes :lol: ::grin: :wink: :tongue::smile:
finally i have solved the problem!!!!!!!!!!

actually dear it was problem with Com+ components!!!!!!!!! 


```
Set Application("WebPages")         = LookUpTableLoad(SS_DICPAGESPATH,0)

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="VBScript" RUNAT="Server">
Function LookUpTableLoad(ByVal VirtualPath,ByVal Mode)

    Set LookUpTableLoad = server.CreateObject("IISSample.LookupTable")
    LookUpTableLoad.LoadValues Server.MapPath(VirtualPath), Mode
End Function
</SCRIPT>
```
wot happened i changed my window user password ha ha ha ha but i forget to change the password saved on Components Services on loacal machine for my login.......

so when i reset the passwords for components my application is runnig again!!!!!!!!!! yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

